# PTFE car polish?



## grum13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Any one seen/heard of this 



I know your not going to get a result like with out some prep before hand but just wondered what it would be like if any use at all.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

There are are lot safer bets to chance £20 on :thumb:, unless you are offering to buy some and try it and report your findings?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Personally I'd safe yourself a couple of quid a buy a pot of collie 476.

Then again it might be the worlds best kept detailing secret.... but I doubt it


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Maxolen have a range of polishes containing PTFE. Seem to be very good products. Look on the website. They have one call perfect pearl I think that also seals and lasts a long time, I have witnessed these products in use and do look to be very good. If I was to try anything PTFE I would try these first as they are a respected manufacturer and Pat will help offer advice if you need it.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Little bit more expensive but Swissvax Shield and Swissvax Autobahn contains PTFE


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

And a lot cheaper is Simoniz Liquid Diamond 
I wonder if the OP is going to return to the thread, or is he the ebay seller?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the car skin CSpro I reviewed leaves ptfe.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256170


----------



## NoSaint (Feb 26, 2012)

I have some I bought years ago (5+). It's still good and it does create a nice slippery surface. The shine however is not fantastic and I'm looking forwards to getting some AG Ultra Deep Shine on it this weekend.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Avanti said:


> And a lot cheaper is Simoniz Liquid Diamond
> I wonder if the OP is going to return to the thread, or is he the ebay seller?


Now that takes me back.


----------



## grum13 (Jul 5, 2010)

no im not the ebay seller lol, theres so much polish out there but i hadnt noticed a ptfe in a polish.

I know its some engine additive etc but that (alledgedly) is not such a good idea, as ptfe will block the smaller passages in engines and reduce the oil flow etc etc...but thats another story.

And just in case I use P1


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> And a lot cheaper is Simoniz Liquid Diamond
> I wonder if the OP is going to return to the thread, or is he the ebay seller?


Hi Avanti where can you buy this from, this is one wax i would like to try out.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Funnily enough i noticed this on ebay today - £20 for 500ml - a bit pricey for a gamble


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Avanti said:


> And a lot cheaper is Simoniz Liquid Diamond


That stuff takes me back. Gave a good finish but it was a real pain to buff off.



Nath said:


> Funnily enough i noticed this on ebay today - £20 for 500ml - a bit pricey for a gamble


 really, I only threw out a near full bottle of this a few weeks back as i literally hadn't touched it in years.


----------

